# My 1st watercolor; signature illegible



## dawn229 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello all.  I'm new to this site, as well as a 1st time buyer of an original painting. I'm more of an antiques person. However, I recently happened upon this watercolor while browsing online. After debating it for over a week, I purchased it yesterday. I almost backed out, bc I couldn't read the signature. And now, it has become somewhat of a "mission" to identify the artist. I've spent countless hours searching online & still haven't come upon any close matches. It may be simply bc its from an unknown artist & that is completely fine too. I truly love the subject material & find it very calming and pleasing to the eyes. I know I'll love it even more when it arrives. But, if anyone may be able to point me in the right direction toward finding any additional information to date the piece or to find out about the artist, please do so. I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm also hoping that once it arrives, the signature may become more visible and clear my dilemma right up. lol. THANKS!!

Other than the advertising photos, (which are attached) the only other info I have is very little. This was the description in the online ad. It is as follows:


Subject: Vintage Family in Cabin Painting 

Medium: painting (think it is a watercolor)

Signature/Edition: signature not readable – looks like Amels…

Additional Information: Artwork board not in frame

Artwork dimensions: 8x11.5 artwork

Frame width & height: 10.5x14 frame with glass

 

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k305/dawnheitlauf/839807314039ch.jpg


<a href="http://s91.photobucket.com/user/dawnheitlauf/media/7510186314040ch.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k305/dawnheitlauf/7510186314040ch.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 7510186314040ch.jpg"/></a>


----------

